# What Are Your Favorite Guilty Pleasure films?



## BAYLOR

They may not necessary be the best films ever made but,  you find them tremendously entertaining to watch and they are films that you can watch again and again.


----------



## Rodders

I love guilty pleasures. 

OK, Judge Dredd, Stealth come immediately to mind and i'll watch them whenever. Sucker Punch, Resident Evil. I have a massive soft spot the Star Wars Prequel trilogy and don't think it deserves the abuse that it gets.


----------



## MemoryTale

Street Fighter for me, plus Dungeons and Dragons where Jeremey Irons gets out over-acted by his own eyebrows


----------



## Khuratokh

Battlefield Earth.
It's a terrible awful film, but entertainingly so, especially with friends.

The Room
For much the same reason

The first two Mummy films.
Silly epic nonsense and you can see the actors are having a blast.


----------



## Nick B

Big Trouble in Little China, The Golden Child, any of those awesome 80's action films that didn't take themselves seriously.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Jack the Giant Slayer . *A very good fantasy film that audiences didn't give a chance.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan

Debbie Does Trantor


----------



## MWagner

*Die Hard* - Cheesy fun. Never gets old.

*Aliens* - Not sure if it's right for this list, because it _is_ a great film. A great action film anyway. Back before I had kids and had the luxury of hang-overs, Aliens was my go-to hangover movie. 

*Starship Troopers* - Scathing satire combined with over-the-top action. I know Heinlein fans don't like it, but I think it's hilarious. 

*The Mummy* - It's no Raiders of the Lost Ark. I don't even think it's an especially good movie. But it doesn't take itself seriously, and it's watchable as hell.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Khuratokh said:


> The first two Mummy films.
> Silly epic nonsense and you can see the actors are having a blast.



Totally!!




BAYLOR said:


> *Jack the Giant Slayer . *A very good fantasy film that audiences didn't give a chance.



Are you talking about the recent one or the 60s one? Loved the 60s version, didn't dislike the newer one either



My GP?   

Van Helsing
John Carter
National Treasure(s)


----------



## BAYLOR

*Flash Gordon* 1980   It's hokey silly and over the top fun. Like watching glorious old  B Science fiction film of yesteryear . Max Von Sydow as Ming the Merciless steals the show.


----------



## kythe

Captain Ron (1992) has poor reviews, but I still think its one of the funniest movies I've ever seen.  I watch it whenever I need a pick-me-up.


----------



## Khuratokh

MWagner said:


> *Die Hard* - Cheesy fun. Never gets old.
> 
> *Aliens* - Not sure if it's right for this list, because it _is_ a great film. A great action film anyway. Back before I had kids and had the luxury of hang-overs, Aliens was my go-to hangover movie.
> 
> *Starship Troopers* - Scathing satire combined with over-the-top action. I know Heinlein fans don't like it, but I think it's hilarious.
> 
> *The Mummy* - It's no Raiders of the Lost Ark. I don't even think it's an especially good movie. But it doesn't take itself seriously, and it's watchable as hell.



ALIENS shouldn't  be up there. Not as good as the original perhaps, but both critically and publicly acclaimed, it's a damn fine film

The Scorpion King
Prequel to the sequel to the Mummy. Where we learn more about the Scorpion King before he became a half human crappy cg scorpion hybrid. And general to the legions of hell..
 Here he is just a big burly nice guy who defeats an evil king with the help of a bunch of misfits. including the former evil sorceress, who takes one look at the hero and switches sides, a mad scientist who of course invents gunpowder and the catapult. A thief/comic relief. And an annoying obnoxious kid.
It's a cliché  ridden mess. But like the Mummy movies, a joy to watch.


----------



## Rodders

I never saw Flash Gordon or John Carter of Mars as a guilty pleasure movie. Both great films imo.


----------



## BAYLOR

WaylanderToo said:


> Totally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the recent one or the 60s one? Loved the 60s version, didn't dislike the newer one either
> 
> 
> 
> My GP?
> 
> Van Helsing
> John Carter
> National Treasure(s)



The 2013 film.


----------



## J Riff

Weirdly, I have put on_ Disorganized Crime_ a number of times. It's good fun if you've never seen it.


----------



## WaylanderToo

also

Prince of Persia


----------



## Aetius

Matilda, Spies like us, Dragnet.

Are the ones which spring immediately to mind.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow  * Audiences did give this film a chance. It is a very enjoyable retro sic fi adventure film .


----------



## Cathbad

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers*, the first, the original.  So scary to watch!

And *Little Shop of Horrors*, 1986 version.  So much fun!


----------



## REBerg




----------



## REBerg

Cathbad said:


> And *Little Shop of Horrors*, 1986 version. So much fun!


----------



## Cathbad

OK, I gotta watch that one, REBerg.


----------



## Droflet

For me Wing Commander. I know it's crap but it's my kind of crap. Sometimes. If I've been drinking.


----------



## Vladd67

Fiend without a face is a great film, shows its age but I still like it.


----------



## REBerg

Comedy/drama/satire directed by the late, great Robert Altman​


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> For me Wing Commander. I know it's crap but it's my kind of crap. Sometimes. If I've been drinking.



But It was still better then Phantom Menace.


----------



## reiver33

Pretty much what's been covered...

Big Trouble In Little China
Hardware
Stealth
The Mummy
Flash Gordon
Flesh Gordon (sorry)


----------



## Cathbad

reiver33 said:


> Flesh Gordon (sorry)



Don't be!  That movie had the coolest monster ever!!


----------



## reiver33

What, the Penisorus???


----------



## Cathbad

LOL  yup


----------



## reiver33

Easy to defeat, they lack binocular vision


----------



## WaylanderToo

BAYLOR said:


> *Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow  * Audiences did give this film a chance. It is a very enjoyable retro sic fi adventure film .




I _*really*_ wanted to like this and was looking forward to seeing it... I actually preferred TPM


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Oh, me too, WaylanderToo! I loved how the film looked, and adored its premise...but the story wasn't quite as good as the artistic vision, IMO (but I really loved the giant robots! Any giant robots, really though, to be honest. ).


----------



## Khuratokh

Enemy Mine.
A human and a Drak have to overcome their differences and try to survive on an inhospitable planet.
The movie title that famously test audiences were confused about, so they added a bit about a steel mine.


----------



## BAYLOR

Khuratokh said:


> Enemy Mine.
> A human and a Drak have to overcome their differences and try to survive on an inhospitable planet.
> The movie title that famously test audiences were confused about, so they added a bit about a steel mine.



An underrated film.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I think just about everything I watch falls into this category.


----------



## Rodders

Enemy Mine was a wonderful movie. I remember going to see it at the cinema.


----------



## Khuratokh

Rodders said:


> Enemy Mine was a wonderful movie. I remember going to see it at the cinema.


In hindsight I shouldn't have added it to this list. It's a bit cheesy but the production design is topnotch, especially considering the budget. and occasiononally it manages to pull on the heart strings.
I own it on dvd and frequently lend it out. But then same goes for the first two "Mummy" films.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Creature *1985 is an aline Knock off  and a surprisingly good science fiction film.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> *Creature *1985 is an aline Knock off  and a surprisingly good science fiction film.




And a near perfect example of the 'unexpected but inevitable event that set our protagonists off in a different direction' that should, according to the Hollywood formula, occur at the 15 minute mark.  The only time I watched _Creature_ I had the On Screen Display of my DVD player running because I was researching the 15 minute rule in crap films.  In _Creature_ the ground beneath a safely landed spaceship collapses  - thus changing a rescue mission into a survival mission - bang on 15 minutes elapsed running time.

Thinking about it, my greatest Guilty Pleasure Movie has to be _Starcrash - _which just has everything you could wish for in a movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> And a near perfect example of the 'unexpected but inevitable event that set our protagonists off in a different direction' that should, according to the Hollywood formula, occur at the 15 minute mark.  The only time I watched _Creature_ I had the On Screen Display of my DVD player running because I was researching the 15 minute rule in crap films.  In _Creature_ the ground beneath a safely landed spaceship collapses  - thus changing a rescue mission into a survival mission - bang on 15 minutes elapsed running time.
> 
> Thinking about it, my greatest Guilty Pleasure Movie has to be _Starcrash - _which just has everything you could wish for in a movie.



Starcrash is a good bad film. The acting and writing, directing  is atrocious and the special effects look like every 60's B film I've ever seen. But is it a very entertaining and fun film to watch.


----------



## JunkMonkey

A couple of years ago I found out that A E van Vogt (whose books I revere in much the same way I revere _Starcrash_) wrote a screenplay for a sequel - I really would love to read it but have never been able to find out if it even exists any more.  Avoid the film that was released as _Starcrash 2_ at all costs.  It is not even bad.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> A couple of years ago I found out that A E van Vogt (whose books I revere in much the same way I revere _Starcrash_) wrote a screenplay for a sequel - I really would love to read it but have never been able to find out if it even exists any more.  Avoid the film that was released as _Starcrash 2_ at all costs.  It is not even bad.



If Van Vogt wrote it , d love to see it on the big screen .


----------



## JunkMonkey

Apparently van Vogt novelized it - though it has never been published in English.

Star Riders — A.E. van Vogt Bibliography | Sevagram


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Apparently van Vogt novelized it - though it has never been published in English.
> 
> Star Riders — A.E. van Vogt Bibliography | Sevagram



It will likely never see publican in english. Story-wise it sounds like a fun read.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Dark Star . *Whats not to like about this wonderful and daffy science fiction  film.


----------



## althea

I like Flash Gordon
The Scorpion King.
Conan the barbarian and Bicentennial Man.
Nearly forgot,Time Bandits.


----------



## JunkMonkey

_Time Bandits_ should not be a Guilty Pleasure.  Guilty Pleasures are films you would be embarrassed to be caught watching.  _Time Bandits_ is a funny, well made film.  No shame involved at all!


----------



## althea

You may say that. I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Starbeast

Gosh. Where do I begin? I'll name a few for now.

*Death Proof* (2007) - Actor Kurt Russell plays a vehicular homicidal maniac. Soundtrack includes excellent rock artists.

*Beowulf* (1999) - Actor Christopher Lambert, plays a demon hunter. Soundtrack by Juno Reactor.

*Zombie: The Beginning* (2007 - English dubbed) - A zombie apocalypse flick that rips-off the story line from the 1986 movie ALIENS.

*Dragon on Fire* (1978 - A.K.A. _The Dragon, The Hero - _English dubbed) - Dragon Lee stars in this martial arts film, which also borrows music scores from a few Big budget movies. Actor Bolo Yeung has a bit part in the movie.

*Track of the Vampire* (1966 - A.K.A. _Blood Bath_) - Actor William Campbell plays an artist who paints horror portraits, and becomes a monster at night. Actor Sid Haig has a bit part in the movie.


----------



## REBerg

Starbeast said:


> *Death Proof* (2007) - Actor Kurt Russell plays a vehicular homicidal maniac. Soundtrack includes excellent rock artists.


Super-violent, but enjoyable. It took twists and turns which surprised me.
I have yet to watch the Rodriguez half of the grindhouse "double feature," _Planet Terror_. I hope it is equally entertaining.


----------



## Starbeast

REBerg said:


> Super-violent, but enjoyable. It took twists and turns which surprised me.
> I have yet to watch the Rodriguez half of the grindhouse "double feature," _*Planet Terror*_. I hope it is equally entertaining.



Howdy REBerg. Planet Terror is worth a look, especially if you're a Zombie fan.

I've noticed that most of the people I've asked their opinion about both films, and they make the mistake of comparing the two. I would often hear, "I like _Planet Terror_ better than that car movie." Or most wouldn't care for _Death Proof_ at all. That's understandable, especially when they're used to certain types films that they only care for. As for me, I always look for the ones that are different.

I can't stand those "wise-cracking, know-it-all, loud-mouth, self-absorbed" characters that are sooooo prevalent in many movies today (including animated). However, I like to see those types of characters terminally dealt with by a madman or monster.


----------



## Droflet

Loooooved Death Proof.


----------



## Dulahan

I am not really ashamed of anything I watch but I can list a couple I get sideways looks over:

*The Fast and Furious Films* - I like them, what can I say. I thought they were a fun (if remarkable unrealistic) bunch of movies. 
*Dead Snow & Dead Snow 2: Red vs Dead* - Nazi Zombies followed by Nazi Zombies verses Zombie Commies? What's not to love! 
*The Deathwise Films - *A vigilante who executes people for petty crime?! Let's roll, Charlie! Plus, its a time capsule of that old New York before they chased all the junkies out and started building Disney Stores.


----------



## Vladd67

Do you mean Death Wish?


----------



## Droflet

No my good man, Death *Proof*. If you like Tarantino you'll love this. Seek it out, it's wild.


----------



## Vladd67

Sorry was replying to Dulahan, should have done a quote


----------



## Dulahan

Yeah, Death Wish. The fingers type what they want sometimes.


----------



## Vince W

Many films already listed here make my list (Big Trouble in Little China, Enemy Mine,...), and I will add:

Hudson Hawk (very underrated and funny)
Tango and Cash
Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man

There are more, but those must remain secret.


----------



## REBerg




----------



## clovis-man

MWagner said:


> *Die Hard* - Cheesy fun. Never gets old.
> (...)
> *The Mummy* - It's no Raiders of the Lost Ark. I don't even think it's an especially good movie. But it doesn't take itself seriously, and it's watchable as hell.



If you are talking about the Brendan Fraser film, I agree.

Rick: You're with me on this one, right? 
Beni: Oh, your strength gives me strength.
[Beni runs away]

I watched both* Die Hard* and *The Mummy* (1999) this past week and enjoyed them all over again.

I would also nominate* Legend*. Wherein Ridley Scott fractures a number of fairy tale tropes and burns down a giant sound stage as well.


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> If you are talking about the Brendan Fraser film, I agree.
> 
> Rick: You're with me on this one, right?
> Beni: Oh, your strength gives me strength.
> [Beni runs away]
> 
> I watched both* Die Hard* and *The Mummy* (1999) this past week and enjoyed them all over again.
> 
> I would also nominate* Legend*. Wherein Ridley Scott fractures a number of fairy tale tropes and burns down a giant sound stage as well.



Good choices.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Spaced Invaders*  1990   This is a must see .


----------



## MemoryTale

BAYLOR said:


> *Spaced Invaders*  1990   This is a must see .



I rented that yeeeaaaars ago when I was mini MT. Don't remember too much to be honest.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> *Spaced Invaders*  1990   This is a must see .



I recall the preview were so terrible, I had no interest!


----------



## REBerg




----------



## Steven Sorrels

13 Ghosts. Class-A cheeseball, but I could watch F. Murray Abraham cook pasta and be enthralled


----------



## WilliamDavey627

Yeah 13 Ghosts is pretty cheesey lol. Would have to say Prince of Persia. I think it was mentioned earlier on the thread. I don't why, but I like watching it.


----------



## HanaBi

I usually dig out some of my old late 70s/early 80s cult sf/horror flics for my GPs :-

Tremors
Creepshow
Rollerball
They Live
Re-Animator
Dark Star
Suspiria
Demon Seed
Death Race 2000
Piranha
Logan's Run


----------



## Eli Grey

Pearl Harbor, Van Helsing (Jackman), Spiderman 3, The Italian Job, Fina Fantasy: The Spirits Within, The Mummy 1&2, The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Eli Grey said:


> Van Helsing (Jackman),



'Guilty pleasures' not 'VERY guilty pleasures'.


----------



## clovis-man

HanaBi said:


> I usually dig out some of my old late 70s/early 80s cult sf/horror flics for my GPs :-
> 
> Tremors
> Creepshow
> Rollerball
> They Live
> Re-Animator
> Dark Star
> Suspiria
> Demon Seed
> Death Race 2000
> Piranha
> Logan's Run



Certainly *They Live* qualifies (RIP Roddy Piper). But nothing to feel guilty about for such as *Tremors* (just great fun) or *Logan's Run* (a classic in its own right).


----------



## JunkMonkey

clovis-man said:


> Certainly *They Live* qualifies (RIP Roddy Piper). But nothing to feel guilty about for such as *Tremors* (just great fun) or *Logan's Run* (a classic in its own right).



Sure you have that the right way round? Have you watched* Logan's Run* recently - it's a very boring film. (Though the guilty pleasure of watching Jenny Agutter get naked shouldn't be discounted) *They Live* is much better.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Sure you have that the right way round? Have you watched* Logan's Run* recently - it's a very boring film. (Though the guilty pleasure of watching Jenny Agutter get naked shouldn't be discounted) *They Live* is much better.




*They live* had Roddy Piper in his finest role.


----------



## clovis-man

JunkMonkey said:


> Sure you have that the right way round? Have you watched* Logan's Run* recently - it's a very boring film. (Though the guilty pleasure of watching Jenny Agutter get naked shouldn't be discounted) *They Live* is much better.



Even for guilty pleasures, tastes are going to vary greatly. Besides Roddy Piper didn't get naked.



BAYLOR said:


> *They live* had Roddy Piper in his finest role.



According to IMDB, he has 149 film credits. But I don't think Oscar was chasing him down for any of them.


----------



## HanaBi

JunkMonkey said:


> Sure you have that the right way round? Have you watched* Logan's Run* recently - it's a very boring film. (Though the guilty pleasure of watching Jenny Agutter get naked shouldn't be discounted) *They Live* is much better.



In all the times I have watched and re-watched Logan's Run, I never once noticed Ms Agutter sans clothing! Perhaps I was making a cup of tea, or cutting a slice of cake, or watching paint dry to notice.

Must try harder next time!


----------



## HanaBi

*"One Million Years BC" (1966)
*
I was watching "The Shawshank Redemption" last night, and of course one particular scene concerned a wall poster of Ms Raquel Welch headlining this wonderfully goofy film from my youth.

Whether it could be classified as a "guilty pleasure" pic, I don't know. But during my callow teen years I used to adore this film..... yes okay, I'll own up and admit it was more for the bikini Raquel was almost wearing, lol

It also had great fight scenes, and of course the dinosaurs were terrific, even though they never actually shared the same time and space as human kind, given they all died out 64 million years previously. But the sfx were pretty terrific for its time.

But these days, it's all rather hokey and silly. It's the kind of film you'd watch on a lazy Sunday afternoon after a good Sunday dinner and you're ready to nod off 

2/5


----------



## JunkMonkey

HanaBi said:


> In all the times I have watched and re-watched Logan's Run, I never once noticed Ms Agutter sans clothing! Perhaps I was making a cup of tea, or cutting a slice of cake, or watching paint dry to notice.
> 
> Must try harder next time!




To save you the seven or eight hours of tedious agony that are the rest of the film:
JENNY AGUTTER Gettin Nekkid Scene  in Logan's Run


----------



## Cathbad

HanaBi said:


> But during my callow teen years I used to adore this film..... yes okay, I'll own up and admit it was more for the bikini Raquel was almost wearing, lol



Really?  I was more into the girl _wearing_ the bikini!!


----------



## Cathbad

JunkMonkey said:


> To save you the seven or eight hours of tedious agony that are the rest of the film:
> JENNY AGUTTER Gettin Nekkid Scene  in Logan's Run



Well, that was almost worth it.  But why didn't _he_ take off his pants??


----------



## Cathbad

*From @HanaBi's list:

Tremors * - silly
*Creepshow* - I liked it!
*Rollerball *- Yuck
*They Live* -        meh
*Re-Animator* - bored
*Dark Star* - ??
*Suspiria* - ??
*Demon Seed* - can't recall
*Death Race 2000* - double stupid
*Piranha* - oml
*Logan's Run* - Hey!  This was good!


----------



## Cathbad

And why does it take between three and five film companies to make a movie now-a-days?


----------



## Droflet

Tremors? Loved it. Such fun.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> And why does it take between three and five film companies to make a movie now-a-days?



The cost of movie making?


----------



## Vladd67

To much risk for one company? If the film flops there is less chance of a company going under if it can share the pain.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Everyone wants a slice of the cake if they make money too.

I would have thought 3-5 is the minimum!  I watched one movie recently (_Timecrimes_) which had *14* "In collaboration with" company logos before the opening shot.  Ok, that included the DVD distribution company but these days they may well have had a hand in financing the thing - even if it was only a guarantee of money on completion.


----------



## Cathbad

JunkMonkey said:


> I watched one movie recently (_Timecrimes_) which had *14* "In collaboration with" company logos before the opening shot.



Yoiks!!!

These fancy presentation for those logos is what takes up so much time before the movie actually starts!!

Ah, for the days a lion roared and the movie began!


----------



## clovis-man

HanaBi said:


> *"One Million Years BC" (1966)
> *
> I was watching "The Shawshank Redemption" last night, and of course one particular scene concerned a wall poster of Ms Raquel Welch headlining this wonderfully goofy film from my youth.
> 
> Whether it could be classified as a "guilty pleasure" pic, I don't know. But during my callow teen years I used to adore this film..... yes okay, I'll own up and admit it was more for the bikini Raquel was almost wearing, lol
> 
> It also had great fight scenes, and of course the dinosaurs were terrific, even though they never actually shared the same time and space as human kind, given they all died out 64 million years previously. But the sfx were pretty terrific for its time.
> 
> But these days, it's all rather hokey and silly. It's the kind of film you'd watch on a lazy Sunday afternoon after a good Sunday dinner and you're ready to nod off
> 
> 2/5



For those of us old enough, the 1940 version of *One Million B.C.* could be considered a guilty pleasure. No memorable fur bikini. Just a willowy actress trying to instill manners into Victor Mature. Lon Chaney, Jr. was great as the benchmark barbarian. As a kid watching it on TV, I thought the special effects were great: some cheesy dinosaurs and a lava flow eating up people. By today's standards, of course, it's pretty laughable. But I liked it at the time.


----------



## TWErvin2

Beneath the Planet of the Apes
Johnny Mnemonic
Star Trek: The Wrath of Kahn
Serenity
Big Jake
Abbot and Costello: Time of their Lives
Highlander


----------



## Vaz

Serenity is amazing!

Mine is Beetlejuice.

Oh, and Waterworld


----------



## Khuratokh

TWErvin2 said:


> Beneath the Planet of the Apes
> Johnny Mnemonic
> Star Trek: The Wrath of Kahn
> Serenity
> Big Jake
> Abbot and Costello: Time of their Lives
> Highlander


The Wrath of Khan and Serenity are guilty pleasures? Just...wow....


----------



## reiver33

_Event Horizon_ - I know its just a haunted house in space story, but...


Oh, oh, I almost forgot - _Battle Beyond The Stars_


----------



## Droflet

reiver33 said:


> _Event Horizon_ - I know its just a haunted house in space story, but...
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, I almost forgot - _Battle Beyond The Stars_



Eeeeekkkkkk. Now THAT is deserving of guilt.


----------



## reiver33

BBTS is 'great', if only for the Stellar Converter (as was ripped-off in the PC game Battle For Orion)

Although its really _The Magnificent 7_ in space


----------



## TWErvin2

Khuratokh said:


> The Wrath of Khan and Serenity are guilty pleasures? Just...wow....


The number of times I've actually seen them? Figured that'd make them qualify on a different level. I probably should feel 'guilty' about that.


----------



## Jack J.

_Nightsatan & The Loops of Doom





_


----------



## clovis-man

JunkMonkey said:


> Sure you have that the right way round? Have you watched* Logan's Run* recently - it's a very boring film. (Though the guilty pleasure of watching Jenny Agutter get naked shouldn't be discounted) *They Live* is much better.



Well, maybe this will be more to your liking:
Logan’s Run “Remake” Will Be Based on the Original Novel


----------



## HanaBi

Forgot to mention "*Last Action Hero*" with old Arnie headlining.

All action and no story; but it makes for great Friday night entertainment after a few beers and some junk food.

Perhaps that's the idea: the film only ever makes any sense when you're drunk!


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> Forgot to mention "*Last Action Hero*" with old Arnie headlining.
> 
> All action and no story; but it makes for great Friday night entertainment after a few beers and some junk food.
> 
> Perhaps that's the idea: the film only ever makes any sense when you're drunk!




I agree , this film is lots of fun.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

reiver33 said:


> Oh, oh, I almost forgot - _Battle Beyond The Stars_


I'm pretty sure I saw this when I was a kid and loved it. Anyway, it's on my Christmas list now so there's no going back.


HanaBi said:


> Dark Star


I think I'd like this, but a colleague insisted on telling me the whole plot at work, which kind of made seeing it feel a bit redundant.


HanaBi said:


> Tremors


Loved it.
But then I also loved _Krull_, _Willow, _and _Hawk the Slayer_.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vaz said:


> Serenity is amazing!
> 
> Mine is Beetlejuice.
> 
> Oh, and Waterworld



If only Serenity had been a hit a the box office.  It was a pretty good film.

Beetlejuice is my second favorite Michael Keaton film.

Waterworld despite it's many problems is overall,  a very good and entertaining film.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

BAYLOR said:


> Beetlejuice is my second favorite Michael Keaton film.


Okay, so I'm curious - what was the first? Batman or the newspaper one would be my guess (probably also my choice, too). Or there was that Birdman one, though I've yet to see it. Or... Well, for some reason I can't think of any other films Keaton was in (although I'm sure there are loads) - this could possibly be due to an early morning coffee deficiency.



BAYLOR said:


> Waterworld despite it's many problems is overall, a very good and entertaining film


Yeah, I enjoyed it too. And, although I may never live this down... I also enjoyed other films in the very large category of "Questionable Kevin Costner Films", including _The Postman_ and _Dances With Wolves_*.

*And the titles go together quite well. Maybe they should do a sequel to both called_ The Postman Dances With Wolves_ _(And Runs From Dogs)_.


----------



## Rodders

The postman was also pretty underrated. 

I still love David Lynch's Dune. It's got its faults, but I still rate it. I've seen it get a lot of criticism lately which I felt was a little unfair. 

The tide appears to have turned for Avatar. Another movie that I really do rate.


----------



## Cathbad

Rodders said:


> The postman was also pretty underrated.



Costner did an outstanding job in this movie.  Unfortunately the slow, prodding story and an accompanying cast that didn't do very well ruined it for me.


----------



## HanaBi

"*Judge Dredd" (1995)
*
On another day I may have considered dumping this film in the "worst film you've seen in the entire history of the universe" thread. As it is, I feel it has some merit to be dumped kicking & screaming in this thread instead.

So much promise, but the execution and delivery was very VERY poor! Not least for Sly revealing his face. Which is big no no as far as diehard Judge fans are concerned!

But to its <limited> credit it does have some curious attraction. Again its one of those films you would only really appreciate after a Friday night's night out with a few drinks and a dodgy curry!

2/5


----------



## Rodders

I like this movie. Ok, I still don't understand why it was so comical and you are spot on about Stallone revealing his face however, Mega City One was the star of this movie and I thought she looked wonderful.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

After deciding that it wasn't clear to me exactly what was meant by "guilty pleasures," I read back through this thread and found that a large number of the films mentioned were ones that I could not even watch once (all the way through, I mean) -- I must be out of sync...
My own inclination was that the term includes both films that people generally panned but I loved enough to watch over and over -- or films that I can watch over and over even though they aren't considered great films... (Side-note: deliberately not including most of the recent Marvel films...)
That explained, I'll start with the first two of the Brendan Fraser "Mummy" films (Rachel Weisz in both, and Patricia Velasquez in the second, va-va-voom!).
*John Carter of Mars* (I really expected there to be more in the series!)
*The Wrong Box
Zulu
The Fifth Element
Batman versus Superman*

But now I have a question: is there room in this thread for films that might well be considered "classical," even though no one talks about them much? In that category, my "watch over and over" list includes

*A Fistful of Dollars
The Magnificent Seven* (the original Yul Brynner one)
*Yojimbo
Sanjuro
The 47 Ronin* (the original Kurosawa one)
*The Horse Soldiers
Kelly's Heroes*


----------



## clovis-man

Gonk the Insane said:


> Okay, so I'm curious - what was the first? Batman or the newspaper one would be my guess (probably also my choice, too). Or there was that Birdman one, though I've yet to see it. Or... Well, for some reason I can't think of any other films Keaton was in (although I'm sure there are loads) - this could possibly be due to an early morning coffee deficiency.



How about *The Dream Team*, in which Keaton sports a mullet and a seriously bad attitude?


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Ah, doesn't ring a bell, but just found a poster for it. I'd have a seriously bad attitude, too, with a mullet like that!


----------



## clovis-man

2DaveWixon said:


> *John Carter of Mars* (I really expected there to be more in the series!)
> *The Wrong Box
> Zulu
> The Fifth Element
> Batman versus Superman*



*The Wrong Box* is a (cult) classic. What's not to like with Michael Caine, Ralph Richardson, Dudley Moore and Peter Sellers. Great story and clever comedy. *Zulu* is a fascinating film on many levels. Michael Caine's first starring role as well as one of Stanley Baker's last. A bravura performance from Jack Hawkins as the inebriated missionary. Filmed on location in South Africa. The supporting cast consisted of many Zulu men and women. Although they contributed mightily to the telling of the story, the apartheid government refused to allow any Zulu to attend a screening of the movie. Worried about another uprising, I imagine.

I'd add *Hara Kiri* (1962) to your list of Japanese classics. A beautifully filmed (black and white) story with constant tension and drama. An indictment of the Samurai code that ultimately proved to be ineffective.


----------



## clovis-man

Gonk the Insane said:


> Ah, doesn't ring a bell, but just found a poster for it. I'd have a seriously bad attitude, too, with a mullet like that!



Peter Boyle and Christoper Lloyd were also in the cast of crazies. Catch it if you can. Great fun.


----------



## JunkMonkey

_Yojimbo _could never be considered a guilty pleasure!


To me a guilty pleasure is a film that you're not sure you want other people to see you own.

Most _Women in Prison_ films will fall into this category.

Do I REALLY want people to know I own a copy of _Caged Heat, Women’s Prison Massacre, _or _The Big Bird Cage_?  No.
Do I sometimes really want to watch a bunch of not very good American actresses with big hair suffering through scenes of mild sadism, unwanted attentions from 'butch' lesbians, terrible dialogue and an obligatory mass shower scene - and if you're lucky all of them simultaneously?  Damn right I do.
Do I want to broadcast this fact to the world without feeling a deep and overwhelming sense of shame?  Good question.

THAT'S a guilty pleasure


----------



## 2DaveWixon

JunkMonkey said:


> _Yojimbo _could never be considered a guilty pleasure!
> 
> 
> To me a guilty pleasure is a film that you're not sure you want other people to see you own.
> 
> Most _Women in Prison_ films will fall into this category.
> 
> Do I REALLY want people to know I own a copy of _Caged Heat, Women’s Prison Massacre, _or _The Big Bird Cage_?  No.
> Do I sometimes really want to watch a bunch of not very good American actresses with big hair suffering through scenes of mild sadism, unwanted attentions from 'butch' lesbians, terrible dialogue and an obligatory mass shower scene - and if you're lucky all of them simultaneously?  Damn right I do.
> Do I want to broadcast this fact to the world without feeling a deep and overwhelming sense of shame?  Good question.
> 
> THAT'S a guilty pleasure


Now that is the best explanation I've yet seen for the criteria of this thread!


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> "*Judge Dredd" (1995)
> *
> On another day I may have considered dumping this film in the "worst film you've seen in the entire history of the universe" thread. As it is, I feel it has some merit to be dumped kicking & screaming in this thread instead.
> 
> So much promise, but the execution and delivery was very VERY poor! Not least for Sly revealing his face. Which is big no no as far as diehard Judge fans are concerned!
> 
> But to its <limited> credit it does have some curious attraction. Again its one of those films you would only really appreciate after a Friday night's night out with a few drinks and a dodgy curry!
> 
> 2/5



They got the look of the Judge Dredd world right.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

clovis-man said:


> *The Wrong Box* is a (cult) classic. What's not to like with Michael Caine, Ralph Richardson, Dudley Moore and Peter Sellers. Great story and clever comedy. *Zulu* is a fascinating film on many levels. Michael Caine's first starring role as well as one of Stanley Baker's last. A bravura performance from Jack Hawkins as the inebriated missionary. Filmed on location in South Africa. The supporting cast consisted of many Zulu men and women. Although they contributed mightily to the telling of the story, the apartheid government refused to allow any Zulu to attend a screening of the movie. Worried about another uprising, I imagine.
> 
> I'd add *Hara Kiri* (1962) to your list of Japanese classics. A beautifully filmed (black and white) story with constant tension and drama. An indictment of the Samurai code that ultimately proved to be ineffective.


May I request a small clarification? does the word "ineffective" modify "code" or does it modify "indictment"?

Have never seen *Hara Kiri*, but I'll take your words as an endorsement, with thanks.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

JunkMonkey said:


> _Yojimbo _could never be considered a guilty pleasure!
> 
> 
> To me a guilty pleasure is a film that you're not sure you want other people to see you own.
> 
> Most _Women in Prison_ films will fall into this category.
> 
> Do I REALLY want people to know I own a copy of _Caged Heat, Women’s Prison Massacre, _or _The Big Bird Cage_?  No.
> Do I sometimes really want to watch a bunch of not very good American actresses with big hair suffering through scenes of mild sadism, unwanted attentions from 'butch' lesbians, terrible dialogue and an obligatory mass shower scene - and if you're lucky all of them simultaneously?  Damn right I do.
> Do I want to broadcast this fact to the world without feeling a deep and overwhelming sense of shame?  Good question.
> 
> THAT'S a guilty pleasure


OK, I award you the prize for most to feel guilty about.


----------



## clovis-man

2DaveWixon said:


> May I request a small clarification? does the word "ineffective" modify "code" or does it modify "indictment"?
> 
> Have never seen *Hara Kiri*, but I'll take your words as an endorsement, with thanks.



Difficult to provide an explanation without major spoilers. Suffice to say that "technically" the Samurai code is not harmed by the events in the story. However, the moral implications are ruthlessly explored. And the word "ruthlessly" does not need to be in quotes.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

clovis-man said:


> Difficult to provide an explanation without major spoilers. Suffice to say that "technically" the Samurai code is not harmed by the events in the story. However, the moral implications are ruthlessly explored. And the word "ruthlessly" does not need to be in quotes.


Thank you...I'll need to chew that over for a while.


----------



## HanaBi

*"Bridget Jones' Diary"
*
Not a great fan of romcoms, but I have to say I thoroughly enjoy watching this. It has a very good feel-good factor, and the fact Zoe Thingymebob (can't spell her surname without checking, sorry), does a very good job with the role of Bridget, and pulls off a pretty convincing English accent too.

Good support from Colin Firth and Hugh Grant; and all wrapped up in a easygoing script by ever-dependable Richard Curtis.

4/5

(Not so keen on the two subsequent sequels though!)


----------



## clovis-man

2DaveWixon said:


> Thank you...I'll need to chew that over for a while.



If it's any help, I think it can be rented for cheap via Amazon.
Harakiri (1962) - IMDb


----------



## BAYLOR

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow      *It's  so wonderfully retro and entertaining.


----------



## JunkMonkey

But why do you feel guilty about it?  There's nothing guilty about watching *Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow. *A list actors in a technically interesting, historically pivotal movie.  That's just watching a movie.  Until the other day I had two copies I gave one to an artist friend because I thought she might find the design elements interesting.  I'd never give her a copy of_ Emmanuelle and the Last Cannibals _which I would be ashamed to admit owning to her.


----------



## clovis-man

BAYLOR said:


> *Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow      *It's  so wonderfully retro and entertaining.



I loved the robots with the ropey arms: Reminded me of many 1950s pulp SF covers. And the giant flying 'bots at the beginning of the film were straight out of an old Superman cartoon. A stolen idea that turned out as more of an homage.


----------



## Foxbat

*Prince Of Darkness. *This John Carpenter movie is deeply flawed and eventually descends into a simple slash-fest but it could have so much more. I never tire of watching it despite the plot holes and mumbo jumbo


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> I loved the robots with the ropey arms: Reminded me of many 1950s pulp SF covers. And the giant flying 'bots at the beginning of the film were straight out of an old Superman cartoon. A stolen idea that turned out as more of an homage.




It looked really great on the big screen, I wish it had been a hit. I would have loved to seen the further adventures of Sky Captain. 

I own it on dvd.


----------



## HanaBi

*"It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"*

This 1963 comedy had me in stitches during my youth, and is still pretty decent today, with a host of stars all enjoying a bit of zany slapstick humour.


It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World - Wikipedia


----------



## Rodders

After posting in a thread on The Omega Man, I'd have to say that Will Smith's I Am Legend is a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine. I think it was the loneliness of the first half that was really well done.

Also, the Resident Evil movies are a bit of a guilty pleasure too. The


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> *"It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"*
> 
> This 1963 comedy had me in stitches during my youth, and is still pretty decent today, with a host of stars all enjoying a bit of zany slapstick humour.
> 
> 
> It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World - Wikipedia



This film had cameos from everybody from  Gerry Lewis to the Three Stooges.  This film is comic gold.


----------



## clovis-man

BAYLOR said:


> This film had cameos from everybody from  Gerry Lewis to the Three Stooges.  This film is comic gold.



Even Jimmy Durante "kicking the bucket".


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> Even Jimmy Durante "kicking the bucket".



 I completely forgot about that one.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> View attachment 31379​



Definitely an off the wall film.


----------



## REBerg




----------



## Rodders

The prequel trilogy. It appears to be widely and unfairly loathed, but it's entertaining.


----------



## Dave Barsby

Armageddon and Mortal Kombat - I know they're crap but I enjoy them nonetheless


----------



## BAYLOR

Dave Barsby said:


> Armageddon and Mortal Kombat - I know they're crap but I enjoy them nonetheless



Yes, they both have entertainment value.


----------



## HanaBi

I do like watching the films of our very own Jason Statham. Most of which are fairly second rate actionfests. (Although he's not too shabby in the cool dude stakes!)

Loved him in Lock Stock.... , and Snatch.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

HanaBi said:


> *"One Million Years BC" (1966)
> *
> I was watching "The Shawshank Redemption" last night, and of course one particular scene concerned a wall poster of Ms Raquel Welch headlining this wonderfully goofy film from my youth.
> 
> Whether it could be classified as a "guilty pleasure" pic, I don't know. But during my callow teen years I used to adore this film..... yes okay, I'll own up and admit it was more for the bikini Raquel was almost wearing, lol



I had that poster on my wall when I was in college...there was just something about Raquel...sigh...


----------



## 2DaveWixon

reiver33 said:


> Oh, oh, I almost forgot - _Battle Beyond The Stars_


Was that the one that was a Magnificent Seven rip-off?

EDIT: I see that @reiver33 answered that for me...sorry!


----------



## BAYLOR

2DaveWixon said:


> I had that poster on my wall when I was in college...there was just something about Raquel...sigh...



Caveman , stop motion dinos, lizards with horns glued to them. That film was beyond preposterous. But Raquel Welch made you forget all about plausibility. I love that film.


----------



## HanaBi

BAYLOR said:


> Caveman , stop motion dinos, lizards with horns glued to them. That film was beyond preposterous. But Raquel Welch made you forget all about plausibility. I love that film.


 
I greatly admired Ray Harryhausen's sfx for this film, especially as a child I almost thought those dinosaurs were "real"!

And what is even more surprising is that according to the "trivia" section on IMDb for this film, Ms Welsh "grunting" was actually overdubbed by another actress


----------



## BAYLOR

2DaveWixon said:


> Was that the one that was a Magnificent Seven rip-off?
> 
> EDIT: I see that @reiver33 answered that for me...sorry!



Yes it was and it too is a fun film to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> I greatly admired Ray Harryhausen's sfx for this film, especially as a child I almost thought those dinosaurs were "real"!
> 
> And what is even more surprising is that according to the "trivia" section on IMDb for this film, Ms Welsh "grunting" was actually overdubbed by another actress



They dumb her grunting? Now that is hilarious .

Then there the 1981 film *Caveman* staring Ring Star and Barbara Bach . In that one the crazy stop motion dinosaurs  steal the movie.


----------



## JunkMonkey

HanaBi said:


> I greatly admired Ray Harryhausen's sfx for this film, especially as a child I almost thought those dinosaurs were "real"!
> 
> And what is even more surprising is that according to the "trivia" section on IMDb for this film, Ms Welsh "grunting" was actually overdubbed by another actress



Well, d'uh. Obviously.  I mean she was grunting with an American accent in a British movie.  She would have just sounded _ridiculous_ if they hadn't.


----------



## Cathbad

JunkMonkey said:


> Well, d'uh. Obviously.  I mean she was grunting with an American accent in a British movie.  She would have just sounded _ridiculous_ if they hadn't.



I think she just couldn't remember the lines...


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> I think she just couldn't remember the lines...




Seriously , Raquel Welch wasn't a bad actress.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Seriously , Raquel Welch wasn't a bad actress.



I used to think so too... then I matured and was able to move my eyes away (momentarily, I admit) from her chest...


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> I used to think so too... then I matured and was able to move my eyes away (momentarily, I admit) from her chest...



*Hannie Caulder* 1971 one of her best films.


----------



## HanaBi

*"National Lampoon's Animal House" (1978)*

I was in my mid teens when this film was released, and held a special affinity at the time as I could relate to some of those characters in this anarchic college/frat-house comedy.

Hugely funny, disgusting, despicable, poor-taste, vulgar, insulting, sexist, puerile and totally brilliant!!

John Belushi bossed the show as the slime-ball college drop out; always cracks me up in every scene of his. 

The $4m budget translated into box office returns exceeding $200m over the ensuing years; so much so various sequels were made, but never quite topped this wonderfully crude but hilarious film




Animal House - Wikipedia


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> *"National Lampoon's Animal House" (1978)*
> 
> I was in my mid teens when this film was released, and held a special affinity at the time as I could relate to some of those characters in this anarchic college/frat-house comedy.
> 
> Hugely funny, disgusting, despicable, poor-taste, vulgar, insulting, sexist, puerile and totally brilliant!!
> 
> John Belushi bossed the show as the slime-ball college drop out; always cracks me up in every scene of his.
> 
> The $4m budget translated into box office returns exceeding $200m over the ensuing years; so much so various sequels were made, but never quite topped this wonderfully crude but hilarious film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal House - Wikipedia



This film never gets old.


----------



## Ignited Moth

Guilty pleasures are so fun. I think the guilty pleasure of mine I've watched the most has to be *Deep Blue Sea*. I know it's awful, but I love it anyway.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Terminator  Salvation* and *Terminator Genisys*     Yes I know the critics  were not kind to either film and the movies audiences didn't exactly embrace them but ,  they are both decent science fiction action films .  I enjoyed both movies.


----------



## Dave Barsby

BAYLOR said:


> *Terminator  Salvation* and *Terminator Genisys*     Yes I know the critics  were not kind to either film and the movies audiences didn't exactly embrace them but ,  they are both decent science fiction action films .  I enjoyed both movies.



I think the main problem with those two was expectation - they _are _decent, but they pale and disappoint compared to the earlier films in the series. Also see X-Men 3 and Indy 4 as further examples


----------



## WaylanderToo

Prince of Persia and John Carter of Mars are another 2 I quite enjoyed


----------



## reiver33

Star Wreck - In The Pirkinning (download version)...


----------



## Dave Barsby

reiver33 said:


> Star Wreck - In The Pirkinning (download version)...



Ooh yes! And his follow-up Iron Sky!


----------



## BAYLOR

Ignited Moth said:


> Guilty pleasures are so fun. I think the guilty pleasure of mine I've watched the most has to be *Deep Blue Sea*. I know it's awful, but I love it anyway.



It is a fun film to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Land That Time Forgot* 1975  The special effects even when they new looked very chest but overall, This ia a very entertaining adventure film.


----------



## Vladd67

BAYLOR said:


> *The Land That Time Forgot* 1975  The special effects even when they new looked very chest but overall, This ia a very entertaining adventure film.


There were quite a few films from this period that had lousy special effects but this could be over looked as they had great stories. Sadly today it seems the situation is reversed.


----------



## HanaBi

"*Earthquake*", "*Airport 1975*", "*Towering Inferno*", "*The Poseidon Adventure*"

Four classic "disaster" films from the early-to-mid 70s, with messrs Charlton Heston, Paul Newman and Gene Hackman starring respectively; along with a myriad of other top Hollywood stars.

Not the greatest in the acting stakes, but tremendous fun all the same.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vladd67 said:


> There were quite a few films from this period that had lousy special effects but this could be over looked as they had great stories. Sadly today it seems the situation is reversed.



*At The Earths Core 
The People that Time Forgot 
Warlords From Atlantis  
*
I like those films  too.  

Then  There's the silly but fun film* StarShip Invasion    *With  Robert Vaughn and and Christopher Lee .  I loved the Flying Saucer Battle sequences in that one .
*
*


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> "*Earthquake*", "*Airport 1975*", "*Towering Inferno*", "*The Poseidon Adventure*"
> 
> Four classic "disaster" films from the early-to-mid 70s, with messrs Charlton Heston, Paul Newman and Gene Hackman starring respectively; along with a myriad of other top Hollywood stars.
> 
> Not the greatest in the acting stakes, but tremendous fun all the same.




All Very enjoyable films.


----------



## Toby Frost

I'd nominate _Dune_, which isn't a great film but in places looks amazing, and _Avatar_, which I don't think deserves half the hatred that it gets on the internet. I'm also slightly ashamed of how much I like _Enchanted_.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Space Hunter Adventures in the Forbidden Zone*.  1983. This film was mder during 1980's 3D craze. It's cheesy looking but, It's not a bad film at all.


----------



## Mouse

Enchanted is an excellent film. I don't have any 'guilty pleasures'. Everything I like is awesome. And that includes Zombeavers.


----------



## BAYLOR

Mouse said:


> Enchanted is an excellent film. I don't have any 'guilty pleasures'. Everything I like is awesome. And that includes Zombeavers.



Its a terrific film and one of the best send ups fairy tale film genre I've eve seen.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Star Pilot  *1970 . It's cheesy but fun to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Sword and the Sorcerer   *1982    Silly over the top and over acted but it is a very entertaining and exciting ride .


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> *Prince Of Darkness. *This John Carpenter movie is deeply flawed and eventually descends into a simple slash-fest but it could have so much more. I never tire of watching it despite the plot holes and mumbo jumbo



I rewetted this film again just recently, It's a pretty good film.


----------



## Droflet

Rewetted????


----------



## clovis-man

BAYLOR said:


> *The Sword and the Sorcerer   *1982    Silly over the top and over acted but it is a very entertaining and exciting ride .



With Richard Moll in a properly villainous role. I saw this movie in the theater when it came out. I had spent the morning cutting down fruit trees for firewood with the help of my two sons (aged 9 and 13). As a reward, I took them to a matinee of this little gem. All these years later, they still talk about how Dad mistakenly took them to an R rated movie. They especially liked the bare boob scenes.


----------



## HanaBi

*"Jason and the Argonauts" (1963)*

First saw this classic fantasy film during my childhood, and ended up being absolutely terrified of those morphing skeleton warriors - had nightmares for days as I recall!

Never tire of repeat viewings, especially the brilliant stop-motion special effects by the SFX God himself, Ray Harryhausen!

The story is fairly routine, but the film lives off the battle-scenes, and the mythical gods such as Talos, and the hydra amongst others. But it will always be those creepy, gaunt, "smiling" skeletons that most people will remember: which is an awesome feat for a 54 year old film competing in a contemporary era of unmemorable CGI!

_*Interesting footnote - Todd Armstrong (who played "Jason"), only got the leading part because of his looks rather than acting ability. Moreover, the studio couldn't afford big stars due to a lot of the budget being allocated to Harryhuasen's time-consuming special effects. Armstrong would later commit suicide (1992) due to painkiller-addiction._


----------



## Droflet

Yep, I saw it as a kid too. And I saw it again last year. What a treat.


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> Rewetted????



Re-watched   not rewetted   .


----------



## Vladd67

When my daughters watched that film they wanted to know how can you stab a skeleton.


----------



## Droflet

As the boys found out, you can't. So, over the cliff he goes.


----------



## HanaBi

Vladd67 said:


> When my daughters watched that film they wanted to know how can you stab a skeleton.



Likewise, when I was a kid I wanted to know how the skeletons could see where they were going given they didn't have any eyes!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

My guilty pleasures are the SyFy TV movies like Piranhaconda, MegaPython vs Gateroid, Big Ass Spiders, Piranha 3D, etc. Actually I shouldn't call them guilty pleasures because I don't feel in the least guilty about watching them!


----------



## clovis-man

Daisy-Boo said:


> My guilty pleasures are the SyFy TV movies like Piranhaconda, MegaPython vs Gateroid, Big Ass Spiders, Piranha 3D, etc. Actually I shouldn't call them guilty pleasures because I don't feel in the least guilty about watching them!



Did anyone watch *Svengoolie* this week? He featured the 1972 TV movie, *Gargoyles*. It featured Cornell Wilde in the lead role. A very young Scott Glenn as a motorcycle rider and Bernie Casey as the head gargoyle. I watched this on TV when it was broadcast all those years ago. It hasn't aged all that well, but the Stan Winston created costumes were great for the time.


----------



## HanaBi

Many years ago I indulged buying the "*Laurel & Hardy - The Collection*" DVD boxset from Amazon. A total of 21 DVDs containing over 20 of their films, and a host of shorts covering their 30 year career from the 1920s to early 1950s.

Their early output was mostly before the era of sound, and therefore for me at least wasn't all that appealing. But for the most part this boxset was awash with all their more familiar output, such as "Way Out West", Them Thar Hills", "Sons of the Desert" and of course "The Music Box"

I still find their humour as funny now as it was when I was a kid 40 odd years ago, and I still rank them head & shoulders above their contemporaries such as Chaplin, Keaton, Lloyd and the Marx Brothers et al.



Laurel & Hardy - The Collection 21-disc Box Set DVD: Amazon.co.uk: Stan Laurel, Oliver Hardy, Max Davidson, James Finlayson, Charley Chase, Jean Harlow, Anita Garvin, Edgar Kennedy, Mae Busch, Thelma Todd: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Calum

Titanic, Batman and Robin, Commando and the entire Twilight saga. They have all brought me untold amounts of joy.


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> *"Jason and the Argonauts" (1963)*
> 
> First saw this classic fantasy film during my childhood, and ended up being absolutely terrified of those morphing skeleton warriors - had nightmares for days as I recall!
> 
> Never tire of repeat viewings, especially the brilliant stop-motion special effects by the SFX God himself, Ray Harryhausen!
> 
> The story is fairly routine, but the film lives off the battle-scenes, and the mythical gods such as Talos, and the hydra amongst others. But it will always be those creepy, gaunt, "smiling" skeletons that most people will remember: which is an awesome feat for a 54 year old film competing in a contemporary era of unmemorable CGI!
> 
> _*Interesting footnote - Todd Armstrong (who played "Jason"), only got the leading part because of his looks rather than acting ability. Moreover, the studio couldn't afford big stars due to a lot of the budget being allocated to Harryhuasen's time-consuming special effects. Armstrong would later commit suicide (1992) due to painkiller-addiction._



Classic stuff , Its too bad they don't make films like that anymore.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Hidden *1988.


----------



## Cathbad

Any Agatha Christie flick ever done!


----------



## Vince W

*Johnny Mnemonic*. A bit of a let down initially, but I can't help watching it every now and again. It just stuck with me. And now Keanu Reeves is playing Johnny Silverhand in the upcoming Cyberpunk 2077 game I'll be watching it again.


----------



## AlexH

I've hardly watched any films more than once, but I thoroughly enjoyed *Herbie: Fully Loaded* (with Lindsay Lohan). I had the whole cinema screen to myself.


----------



## Vaz

More guilty pleasure flicks:

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - "Which one of you nuts has got any guts?"

The Departed - Jack Nicholson being awesome again.

Nausicaa and the Valley of the Winds.*


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

AlexH said:


> I've hardly watched any films more than once, but I thoroughly enjoyed *Herbie: Fully Loaded* (with Lindsay Lohan). I had the whole cinema screen to myself.


Finally someone who truly understands the meaning of "guilty pleasure."


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> *Johnny Mnemonic*. A bit of a let down initially, but I can't help watching it every now and again. It just stuck with me. And now Keanu Reeves is playing Johnny Silverhand in the upcoming Cyberpunk 2077 game I'll be watching it again.



In its own right ,this is actually a pretty good film.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

Many of the films mentioned here are too cool to be "guilty pleasures." Here are some real guilty pleasures:  bad rom-coms of the '90s and '00s, such as "Notting Hill," "Words and Music," and, um, "Serendipity." Yes, I'm admitting to these. Fortunately I'm anonymously on this forum. Otherwise, I'd never dare.


----------



## The Big Peat

I should probably feel guilty for liking Commando, Death Race 3000, and Road House... but I don't.

I do feel a little guilty for liking the Super Troopers movie though.



Vaz said:


> More guilty pleasure flicks:
> 
> *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - "Which one of you nuts has got any guts?"
> 
> The Departed - Jack Nicholson being awesome again.
> 
> Nausicaa and the Valley of the Winds.*



If One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is a guilty pleasure, I officially no longer know what the term means.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

The Big Peat said:


> If One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is a guilty pleasure, I officially no longer know what the term means.


Or "The Departed" or "Nausicaa", for that matter. "Nausicaa" is one of the most highly regarded anime features, and "The Departed" won Scorsese his Oscar, for God's sake! Also, it's Scorsese.


----------



## CupofJoe

British wartime movies, especially *In Which We Serve*, *Went The Day Well*.
Some of the acting is terrible. Some of it is exceptional.
I know they are were soft propaganda, morale building films, but they are simple stories well told.
For me, WTDY, is an especially good mix of stereotypes, cliches, hackneyed plotting, terrible acting, and a great film. Still, I love watching it.


----------



## -K2-

Monte Walsh with Tom Selleck... best 'cowboy,' not western, movie ever.

Another would be 'Yellow Sky' with Gregory Peck and Anne Baxter.

Some Like it Hot is another...

K2


----------



## Rodders

I still find the Airplane movies hilarious.

Luc Besson's Taxi (the original)


----------



## CupofJoe

Rodders said:


> Luc Besson's Taxi (the original)


Very underrated!


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Any Agatha Christie flick ever done!



I always  liked Peter Ustinov  in the role of Hercule Parrot.


----------



## Starbeast

I'll name a few more.

*Death Proof
Beowulf* (1999)
*Zombie: The Beginning* 
*Dragon on Fire* 
*Track of the Vampire*

Early post (above titles)

*Dawn of the Dead* (1978) - Outstanding "Zombie Apocalyptic Survival" flick, with engaging characters, two great cameos and a fantastic film score by, GOBLIN..

*Split Second* (1992) - Awesome sci-fi monster movie. Gritty like a graphic pulp detective magazine, but with a nice touch of lighthearted moments.

*V/H/S/2* (2013) - Anthology of hideous blood-soaked stories. I found this freaky and disturbingly creepy.

*Cheech and Chong's Next Movie* (1980) - Another wild adventure of Pedro (Cheech Martin) and the Man (Tommy Chong). There are two versions of this film, one with diamonds and aliens (TV edit), and the other about an herb (theater edit).

*Wizards* (1977) - Excellent "good vs evil", adult, animated fantasy tale. It's set in the far future, where magic competes with technology from the past.


----------



## Cathbad

MemoryTale said:


> Jeremey Irons gets out over-acted by his own eyebrows


That's not a hard thing to do...


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> I always  liked Peter Ustinov  in the role of Hercule Parrot.


*pumps up shotgun*

That's 'Poirot', and Mr. Wrinklie-Suit was the worst!!*



*Okay, he's a fine actor and did okay, except the white wrinkly suit - sooo un-Piorot-like!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

Cathbad said:


> *Okay, he's a fine actor and did okay, except the white wrinkly suit - sooo un-Piorot-like!


Wasn't that just in "Death on the Nile," where the white cotton suit is totally appropriate?


----------



## WaylanderToo

Starbeast said:


> *Wizards* (1977) - Excellent "good vs evil", adult, animated fantasy tale. It's set in the far future, where magic competes with technology from the past.
> 
> View attachment 56227​




now that looks like fun.


----------



## Cathbad

tegeus-Cromis said:


> Wasn't that just in "Death on the Nile," where the white cotton suit is totally appropriate?


It might be appropriate for most - but NOT for Hercule!  - though the wrinkles were the real problem.  Poirot would never wear it like hat, and his manservant would be apoplectic!


----------



## Vince W

Starbeast said:


> *Wizards* (1977) - Excellent "good vs evil", adult, animated fantasy tale. It's set in the far future, where magic competes with technology from the past.


Haven't seen it in years, but I remember enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Maggie Barnett

Lew Rockwell Fan said:


> Debbie Does Trantor


Did you make that up


----------



## Dave

I saw _Wizards_ as a double bill with the _Rocky Horror Picture Show, _and frequently saw them advertised as a double bill. I could never understand why they were paired together. I've never seen it since 1977. Interesting that Mark Hamill was a voice actor in it before he became much more famous in another role.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan

Maggie Barnett said:


> Did you make that up


Yes. But if somebody made that movie, I'd HAVE to rent it.


----------



## BAYLOR

WaylanderToo said:


> now that looks like fun.




This film had the misfortune of coming out at the same time as Star Wars . As a result, it disappeared at the box office rather quickly.


----------



## Vince W

*Back to School* (1986). Daft and immature. Terrible in the best possible way.


----------



## Arkenstone

I used to watch a lot more of these, but anything by Lars Von Trier or Nicholas Winding Refn would suffice.


----------

